# ähnliche Spiele



## Zhandou797 (16. Mai 2014)

*ähnliche Spiele*

Abend Leute,
Ich bin ein großer Fan von SW:TOR und deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach ähnlichen Spielen, also vom Gameplay her(das Angriffssystem und die Steuerung). Da ich jedoch keine derartigen Spiele finde(oder ich stelle mich dumm an bei der Suche  ), wollte ich mal die Community hier fragen. Also schießt los


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: ähnliche Spiele*

Was meinst du genau mit 'ähnlichen Spielen'? Es gibt viele Vertreter des klassischen Hotkey MMO Generes, wie es SWTOR ist. 
Die Sache ist halt, dass das dann in 9 von 10 Fällen irgendwelche Fantasy Teile sind. Zum Beispiel RIFT...


----------



## Zhandou797 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: ähnliche Spiele*

ähnlich von der bedienung her. ich habe viele mmos gesehen, wo mir die kampfsteuerung und generell das prinzip mit den Schnellleisten nicht so gefällt


----------



## arachschurgrach (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: ähnliche Spiele*

SWTOR basiert doch auch auf dem Konzept verschiedener Skills in Schnelleiste. Aber man löst die Fertigkeiten doch eh per Taste (ich kann da eine MMO Maus nur empfelen) aus.
Als ähnlich aber von der gefühlten Geschwindigkeit des Gameplays nicht so hoch fallen mir da Runes of Magic (mM veraltet) oder Aion ein. Sind beides halt Fantasy Settings


----------

